# Wood Rivers ?



## Blister (11 Jun 2011)

Is the Wood River V3 plane marketed in this country as a Dakota or a Quangsheng ?

Rob Cosman seems to rate them quite highly 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7LAH_E1xY8

He mentions me at 1.34 in the video :wink: 

my look into this :lol:


----------



## Vann (12 Jun 2011)

Blister":3i6aljbf said:


> Is the Wood River V3 plane marketed in this country as a Dakota or a Quangsheng ?


Shouldn't the question be: "Is the Quangsheng plane marketed in this country as Dakota and Quangsheng, and in the States as a Wood River V3?"
:lol: (hammer) 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Blister (12 Jun 2011)

Had no reply yet so perhaps no one else knows either :? 

I thought my question was correct 

Is the Wood River V3 ( Marketed in the USA ) marketed in this country ( UK ) as the Dakota and Quangsheng :wink:


----------



## Vann (12 Jun 2011)

They're all made by Quangsheng (I think). Woodriver and Dakota are just marketing names. I believe there are minor differences, but whether that's just finishing differences, or different machining standards, I don't know.

Matthew will probably be along soon to tell us.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Alf (12 Jun 2011)

What Vann said. At the moment I'm not sure we even know if the Quangsheng and the Dakota are the same, do we?


----------



## matthewwh (12 Jun 2011)

Hi,

They are all made in the same factory but different retailers have different specifications so there will be differences between the different brands.


----------



## Blister (12 Jun 2011)

matthewwh":gb9cte1y said:


> Hi,
> 
> They are all made in the same factory but different retailers have different specifications so there will be differences between the different brands.




OK Thanks :wink:


----------



## bugbear (13 Jun 2011)

Vann":1vwboxfe said:


> Blister":1vwboxfe said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Wood River V3 plane marketed in this country as a Dakota or a Quangsheng ?
> ...



Agreed.

BugBear


----------



## Peter Sefton (13 Jun 2011)

The Wood river V3 bench plane in Rob Cosman’s video looks exactly the same as the Workshop Heavens V4 Jack planes I have (and very nice too)
The last couple of Dakota bench planes I have seen in my workshop from Rutland’s are the same castings but do not have such good quality fittings, the lateral adjustment lever in particular are a little poor on the Dakota version.

The Block plane looks different from the low angle Quangsheng’s I have in my tool kits.

Hope this helps Peter


----------



## Handrubbed (16 Jun 2011)

Rob Cosman speaks highly of the WoodRiver planes because he is paid by their distributor, Woodcraft, to do so. There is no harm in that as long as you realize that he has a vested interest in such pronouncements and ten little mouths to feed at home. 

Interestingly, I see much more on this forum about these Asian-sourced planes than here in the States. You Brits seem quite taken by them. Not so much here. We are much more enamoured by Lie-Nielsen and Lee Valley. Then again, they're all imports to you, aren't they?


----------



## dunbarhamlin (16 Jun 2011)

My emphasis:


Handrubbed":16zm7hju said:


> Rob Cosman speaks highly of the WoodRiver planes *because* he is paid by their distributor, Woodcraft, to do so. There is no harm in that as long as you realize that he has a vested interest in such pronouncements and ten little mouths to feed at home.


Do you have anything to support this defamatory remark?

If not, you might find life more agreeable were you to offer others the same regard and presumption of honour that you yourself might hope to attract. 

Failing that, and having seen the peculiar venom directed at Mr Cosman on some of the US fora, it might be better that you crawl back whence you came.


----------



## SurreyHills (16 Jun 2011)

Dunbar - I think you will find that Rob Cosman has a financial interest associated with Woodcraft in regard to the WoodRiver planes. To use his own words" I was not﻿ paid to appear in the ad. I am the one that was hired to make the planes better, hourly wage over and done, period."


----------



## dunbarhamlin (16 Jun 2011)

He does indeed. It is the implication that he would tout wares which he considered below par merely for short term gain which is objectionable.


----------



## David C (16 Jun 2011)

============================


----------



## Handrubbed (16 Jun 2011)

I certainly have no objection to you voicing your opinion, and perhaps he would serve as the endorser and spokesperson for Woodcraft at shows and Woodcraft stores for no compensation. I am confident that he would not serve in that capacity, paid or unpaid, if his comments regarding their products were *not* favorable. Perhaps we should say that it is *fortunate* that his endorsements for those products are supportive. 

Please remember that like you, I have a right to an opinion. 

As regards the iron and chipbreaker sets that were raised in this thread, the ones being sold by Lee Valley offer equal quality for much lower cost, at least over here. You also don't have to cannibalize your antique plane in the process, the way Mr. Cosman recommends in his video; filing the mouth, and removing the lateral adjustment lever and depth adjuster yoke pins. No, thank you.


----------



## TheTiddles (16 Jun 2011)

I go to Woodcraft occasionally, normally when in the USA.

Since they've stopped stocking Lie Nielsen it's not as good; and now that you're met by the gurning face of Rob "no criticism" Cosman around the corner from pen kits, it's taken a turn for the worse. Still, I spend less now.

If the tools are good or not is irrelavant, it's like a Geoffrey Archer book, who cares about the content, the person behind it is the problem!

Aidan


----------



## Peter Sefton (16 Jun 2011)

I think Rob Cosman is very talented but I personally like to keep my old planes intact, cleaned and serviceable as the original makers intended. I would not spend £70 to £80 for a replacement blade and cap iron but would happily advice any one to buy a Dakota, Quangsheng or Wood River at such good prices. For the money they are fantastic and I am sure Robs advice is well meaning like mine, they are just very good planes. 

I very proud to say I have always made my living through woodworking and have never owned any Lie Nielson planes to do so, which are undoubtedly superb!
My personal favorites are Clifton’s but most of my students buy Quangshengs or Dakotas after using mine. I find it morally difficult to try to persuade them to part with £300 to £400 per plane, when I Hope they can enjoy to use the various types we need without making them bankrupt before they have even started a very enjoyable journey. 

Cheers Peter


----------



## studders (16 Jun 2011)

Peter Sefton":9jf5nc7c said:


> I would not spend £70 to £80 for a replacement blade and cap iron but would happily advice any one to buy a Dakota, Quangsheng or Wood River at such good prices.
> 
> Cheers Peter


My sentiments exactly.
Also, it should be borne in mind that Mr Cosman is a Businessman, as well as a Woodworker, and as such promoting a product that he has an interest in is not _that_ surprising really is it?

As for a previous comment that ' all these planes are imports to us' do Lee Valley produce in the US now? Are the machines that manufacture many of the LN components US built from US components?


----------



## Vann (17 Jun 2011)

Handrubbed":jg06zm4b said:


> As regards the iron and chipbreaker sets that were raised in this thread, the ones being sold by Lee Valley offer equal quality for much lower cost...


Irrespective of whether you or I like Mr Cosman or his endorsements - I don't think you can equate the Lee Valley (or Clifton or Lie-Nielsen) cap irons with the IBC one.

What sets the IBC cap iron apart from all others are the two little tabs that allow an unmodified yoke to adjust a thicker cutting iron.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Blister (17 Jun 2011)

If any members want to make derogatory comments regarding Rob Cosman can you please start your own thread as my original post was NOT to discuss this man , who he works for or how he earns his living , 

Thank You


----------



## matthewwh (17 Jun 2011)

Wanna talk about these instead Blister? They just arrived on Tuesday.


----------



## bugbear (17 Jun 2011)

Vann":3fsz3xxn said:


> What sets the IBC cap iron apart from all others are the two little tabs that allow an unmodified yoke to adjust a thicker cutting iron.



Or you could "do a jarviser" and save money...

post188593.html?hilit= cap iron DOWN#p188593

If you already have all the kit...

BugBear


----------



## Blister (17 Jun 2011)

matthewwh":2g82t450 said:


> Wanna talk about these instead Blister? They just arrived on Tuesday.



Do you do a pass around try before you buy offer :lol: :lol: 8) 

Payday on the 26th :wink:


----------



## Recky33 (17 Jun 2011)

What an excellent idea Blister :wink:


----------



## matthewwh (17 Jun 2011)

I'm happy to do something along those lines, at 3.3 kilos it's a bit of a lump for everyone to go passing around though. 

Perhaps an elected volunteer could do a review for everyone's benefit?


----------



## tim burr (17 Jun 2011)

ohh ohh, pick me, pick me    

Really want one of these but absolutely skint at the moment  hope the overtime kicks in again soon


----------



## Blister (18 Jun 2011)

matthewwh":2cz3ly2e said:


> I'm happy to do something along those lines, at 3.3 kilos it's a bit of a lump for everyone to go passing around though.
> 
> Perhaps an elected volunteer could do a review for everyone's benefit?



Mathew

If no one else comes along , I would be happy to do a review ( Independent ) 8)


----------



## Alf (19 Jun 2011)

matthewwh":lzbcphx4 said:


> I'm happy to do something along those lines, at 3.3 kilos it's a bit of a lump for everyone to go passing around though.
> 
> Perhaps an elected volunteer could do a review for everyone's benefit?


Be nice if you could find someone who has access to at least one of the other three, rather than an opinion in a vacuum. Looks good though - I assume it takes after the Stanley/LN in having a 2" iron?


----------



## matthewwh (19 Jun 2011)

Hi Alf,

Yes it is a 2", I'm not sure if the irons are interchangeable with any of t'others yet, but I grabbed a few extra just incase anyone wants to use different cambers etc. 

I was going to suggest Blister - seeing as it's his thread and all, and also I'm going to be demonstrating them at the Peter Sefton Furniture School open day in Upton on Severn on the 9th of July which is right on Tim's doorstep.

I do take your point about having something to compare them with, which would make for a more meaningful review. Not sure whether you have any experience of the others Blister???


----------



## Blister (19 Jun 2011)

matthewwh":1p9ai6kn said:


> Hi Alf,
> 
> Yes it is a 2", I'm not sure if the irons are interchangeable with any of t'others yet, but I grabbed a few extra just incase anyone wants to use different cambers etc.
> 
> ...



Hi Matthew

I don't have any of the others so could only pass comment on this one , If anyone else has then please let the do a comparison rather than a review :wink:


----------



## selly (20 Jun 2011)

How about Peter Sefton review it then?

He's experienced and fair it seems I'd say?


----------



## matthewwh (20 Jun 2011)

Sounds fair to me, and he mentioned using an LN 62 so he has some experience of at least one other to compare it to.

Everyone happy for me to ask Peter?


----------



## tim burr (20 Jun 2011)

sounds good

any more details on this open day anywhere? I'd have to drag along the rug rats but wouldn't mind a sniff about. I could even chip in with a second opinion


----------



## Vann (21 Jun 2011)

matthewwh":2x1hbto7 said:


> Everyone happy for me to ask Peter?


I'm not everyone :wink: but, yes!

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## matthewwh (21 Jun 2011)

Hi Tim,

The open day is on Saturday the 9th of July at the School. It's about a mile out of Upton upon Severn on the Welland Road, full details here.

There are some more details about the day's activities on my blog here.

I'll give Peter a call if he hasn't already seen the thread and ask him if he would be kind enough to share his thoughts with the forum.


----------



## Peter Sefton (21 Jun 2011)

tim burr":30ntatiy said:


> sounds good
> 
> any more details on this open day anywhere? I'd have to drag along the rug rats but wouldn't mind a sniff about. I could even chip in with a second opinion



Hi Tim

Open Day is on Saturday 9th July here, from 10am to 4pm - you are welcome to bring your kids along and I will post an order of play on the "Woodworking Events" forum, as well as on here. Hope to get the details finalised with all the demonstrators tomorrow.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Peter Sefton (21 Jun 2011)

matthewwh":gj72sgfr said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> The open day is on Saturday the 9th of July at the School. It's about a mile out of Upton upon Severn on the Welland Road, full details here.
> 
> ...



Hi Matthew

Sorry I missed your phone call - I would be happy to review the 62, but I do not have any others in my workshop to compare it with although I have used a student’s 62 in the last couple of weeks. I do not own a 62 so I may be seen as a sceptic but I will be open minded.

Looks like you will be bringing one along to my open day on 9th July, which I will add into my hand planing wood demo on the day. As some of you may be aware I am hosting this year’s Woodturning Bash (there is a thread on the Woodturning/Lathes Forum called Worcestershire Bash – 3rd September) and we could do a “No 62 Bench Plane Battle” at my open day if you like, where you are all more than welcome to bring your 62’s along for a group review (if your Quangsheng is up for the challenge :lol: ). Just a suggestion …

Cheers Peter


----------



## Peter Sefton (21 Jul 2011)

The 62 review is now up and on the Tool Reviews page. Sorry it has taken a little time  

Cheers Peter


----------

